# Beavis and Butt-Head Do the Universe (2022 )



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

_*Beavis and Butt-Head Do the Universe*_ is a 2022 American adult animated comedy film directed by John Rice and Albert Calleros and written by Mike Judge and Lew Morton. It is the second film based on the animated television series _Beavis and Butt-Head_ after _Beavis and Butt-Head Do America_ (1996). The film follows teenage delinquents Beavis and Butt-Head, who are transported from 1998 to 2022, encounter parallel-universe versions of themselves and are hunted by the US government.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beavis_and_Butt-Head_Do_the_Universe


----------



## Creamu (Jul 27, 2022)

olsseneli said:


> Мне кажется, что супер)


Be careful, not speaking english is not TOS compliant.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm a pretty big B&B fan and bought the available DVDs and blu rays somewhat recently after watching some episodes on Pluto TV for the first time in years and seeing how funny it still is. I definitely won't subscribe to Paramount+ and don't have a VPN though, so am kind of hoping I'll just be able to buy this movie later. I don't know, maybe I'll search for another streaming option on Yandex or something.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 28, 2022)

There's a new series coming also but I'm afraid it's gonna be watered down in todays society but half the fun and the whole premise was them poking fun and giving snide comments at mtv videos. Remember when mtv was goood like that???


----------



## Creamu (Jul 28, 2022)

Beavies and butthead are the only ones that can bring sense to this messed up place.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jul 29, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> I'm a pretty big B&B fan and bought the available DVDs and blu rays somewhat recently after watching some episodes on Pluto TV for the first time in years and seeing how funny it still is. I definitely won't subscribe to Paramount+ and don't have a VPN though, so am kind of hoping I'll just be able to buy this movie later. I don't know, maybe I'll search for another streaming option on Yandex or something.


As much as I would agree about not wanting to put any money towards Paramount+ (especially with what they and Kurtzman did to the entire Star Trek franchise) I can say they are getting better in other departments especially with supporting and taking up animated series. 

Meanwhile it seems that HBOMax is cutting down a lot of their series development ever since Warner got merged with Discovery, with the latter trying to cut down costs on anything they do not see as profitable (and a lot of their animated productions are seemingly on the chopping block because of this). That said this is a company that sees Live action "reality shows" as profitable to them, so you know where their heart is in all of this in the near future for them.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 29, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> As much as I would agree about not wanting to put any money towards Paramount+ (especially with what they and Kurtzman did to the entire Star Trek franchise) I can say they are getting better in other departments especially with supporting and taking up animated series.
> 
> Meanwhile it seems that HBOMax is cutting down a lot of their series development ever since Warner got merged with Discovery, with the latter trying to cut down costs on anything they do not see as profitable (and a lot of their animated productions are seemingly on the chopping block because of this). That said this is a company that sees Live action "reality shows" as profitable to them, so you know where their heart is in all of this in the near future for them.


Do you see the cutting down of costs as a general trend in popular culture recently?


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 31, 2022)

I saw it a couple months ago and enjoyed it tremendously. Mostly nostalgia but there were some genuinely funny moments.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 7, 2022)

I thought it was great but Do America is a much better film


----------



## linuxares (Aug 7, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> I thought it was great but Do America is a much better film


Do America is great!

The best with this film is the "White Privilege" scene. My stomach hurt laughing because of it.


----------

